
Will AR's Killer App Be Social? - bolamike
https://arinsider.co/2019/02/12/will-ars-killer-app-be-social-2/
======
core-questions
AR's killer app is going to be construction, I think. Overlay blueprints and
plans on top of the physical site and see exactly what should be done and
where.

High precision site localization will be important. Probably a market for a
good, small, physically robust localizer that supplants GPS inside
buildings... the Qeng Ho would be proud.

